# Queen cells



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok guys I did a split with 4 hives about 10 days ago. Checked on the hives and found all the splits are making there own queens which is what I wanted them to do.

But some hives have 5+ queen cells capped off what should I do?

If I had nuc boxes I would consider that route but I don’t so what’s my other options?

Thanks


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I you don't have the nucs or the bees to make additional splits, leave 'em.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> I you don't have the nucs or the bees to make additional splits, leave 'em.


All I got the bees haha. 4 of my hives had 3brood box so they are loaded. That’s what I did my splits with but I def could splitem again.

Didn’t know if having to many queens emerging could be bad.


----------

